# Anyone use one of these besides me.



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I love mine


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I just use a ziploc bag. I have always liked the idea of that thing tho. The only reason I have not pullled the trigger is that it seems so large and I have so much crap in the cabinets I don't know where I would store it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

naclh2oDave said:


> I just use a ziploc bag. I have always liked the idea of that thing tho. The only reason I have not pullled the trigger is that it seems so large and I have so much crap in the cabinets I don't know where I would store it.


Me too. I have 2 plastic storage bins full of [email protected] that I used once or twice and then they just became 'drawer fillers'.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I use one when I fry a lot of fish. Paper bags when it's just for the immediate family.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't have one but I've used one before and they work excellent.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got 1 like it, but tend to just use a ziplock bag.......


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one and I love it!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I use one when I fry a lot of fish. Paper bags when it's just for the immediate family.


^^^ this ^^^


----------

